# شقة للايجار قانون جديد مدينة نصر



## ahmed9999 (4 يونيو 2012)

كود الاعلان :136127
شقة 100 م 2 نوم وصالة حمام ومطبخ
تشطيب لوكس دور 4 اسانسير جانبية غاز طبيعى
شارع مصطفى النحاس الرئيسى
المطلوب 1600 جنية




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01119065989
خـــارج مصـر / 01279365441+
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:
[email protected]


----------

